# Interesting article!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

VIN News

I thought this should be posted as I'm also using a biodentical hormone cream, luckily I put it on my chest and the dogs don't get to it but what a concept:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Fascinating article! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow I never thought this could happen! Thanks for sharing this! If I ever have to use this good to know!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to admit I never thought of this, although I should have done. It is common for children to ingest topical treatments from the mothers with the most common one being steroids. It is just pure co-incidence that I have not needed much of my steroid cream since I got my pup. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

This is good to know. I'm on progesterone cream and sometimes Barnum has tried to lick my forearms after I've applied it. I've shooed him away. I wash my hands thoroughly after applying the cream. I wonder why you need to wear gloves if you wash your hands? Washing isn't good enough?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Gee, I knew there had to be some of the more mature (older) ones on here, not just the young uns!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You notice it's the 'mature' ones who are reading this thread!:smile: I prefer to think of us as fine wine....mellow and refined with age. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you should be really quite careful with a lot of prescription creams you rub on your skin. Quite a few times I've had to use a skin cancer cream which made me feel so bloody awfully rotten that I shudder to think what could happen if a dog happened to injest it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree totally, that is why I thought it appropriate to post this article. I just never had given any thought to my cream since I put it on at night and rub it on my chest because I always wear something to sleep in:wink:, but I know several women who rub hormonal creams on their arms and they do have dogs so I've let them know about this.


----------

